# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Confirmation animated.

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Nothing like a little *Charlie Parker* tuneage to inspire, especially when you get to see it unfold before your very eyes. This visual treat can do a lot for you to internalize the artistry of this jazz legend. Chords, melody, and some of the signature embellishments there for you to soak in...

  Enjoy!

  Video link: Animated Sheet Music: "Confirmation" by Charlie Parker



More Bird. Pick up a copy of our friend* Eric Elias*' book, Charlie Parker for Mandolin

From the Wikipedia entry on *Charlie Parker*: 
_Parker played a leading role in the development of bebop, a form of jazz characterized by fast tempos, virtuoso technique, and improvisation based on harmonic structure. Parker's innovative approaches to melody, rhythm, and harmony exercised enormous influence on his contemporaries. Several of Parker's songs have become standards, including "Billie's Bounce", "Anthropology", "Ornithology", and "Confirmation". He introduced revolutionary harmonic ideas including a tonal vocabulary employing 9ths, 11ths and 13ths of chords, rapidly implied passing chords, and new variants of altered chords and chord substitutions. His tone was clean and penetrating, but sweet and plaintive on ballads. Although many Parker recordings demonstrate dazzling virtuosic technique and complex melodic lines - such as "Ko-Ko", "Kim", and "Leap Frog" - he was also one of the great blues players. His themeless blues improvisation "Parker's Mood" represents one of the most deeply affecting recordings in jazz. At various times, Parker fused jazz with other musical styles, from classical to Latin music, blazing paths followed later by others._




More news...

----------

